# ich brauche eure meinung



## lol1983 (9. Mai 2010)

ich schreibe gerade meine HP um und möchte mal gerne wissen wie ihr mein layout findet.

ob es ansprechend ist

oder unübersichtlich

 danke


http://dragons-vision.de/


----------

